# windows 10 phot gallery instal



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

I am trying to install windows live essentials on windows 10. It installs just fine but I can't get past the service agreement screen. The display is messed up and I can't see the 'agree' or 'yes' or what ever it is I need to click.


----------



## joed (Mar 13, 2005)

Never mind I got it to work. I used tab and kept hitting enter until it accepted.


----------

